# Array mit Index 1 starten lassen



## Bit2_Gosu (26. Sep 2009)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Array mit dem Index 1 starten zu lassen?


----------



## eRaaaa (26. Sep 2009)

wozu?

glaube nicht dass das geht, aber du kannst ja für dich bei 1 anfangen und dann immer 1 subtrahieren?!


----------



## Painii (26. Sep 2009)

Bau dir eine Klasse Array die alle Funktionen eines Array hat, und eben alles mit 1 anfängt (ist aber trotzdem ziemlich sinnfrei).

Würden Arrays von sich aus mit Index 1 beginnen würden sie ja einen Speicherplatz verschenken

(Beispiel für ein Array mit 7 Plätzen: von 0001 bis 1000 dann, normal ist aber von 000 bis 111 -> spart dann ein bit, gilt aber nur in den "Grenzfällen" in der Größe (für jede Arraygröße die einer Potenz von 2 gleich ist))


----------



## Bit2_Gosu (26. Sep 2009)

ok danke, ich subtrahiere dann halt.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Sep 2009)

Bit2_Gosu hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Array mit dem Index 1 starten zu lassen?


1) schrotflinte nehmen
2) 32/65 munition laden
3) auf den linken Fuß zielen
4) abdrücken 

Alternativ kann man sich auch einfach darüber freuen, dass in java die Indizierung in Ordnung ist, und beten, dass man nie in einer Sprache programmieren muss, in der das augrund irgendwelcher anderer Konventionen bei 1 anfängt. Das führt nämlich dazu, dass bei allen modulo-rechnungen und abrundungen dauernd indizes rauskommen, die nicht direkt brauchbar sind, sondern dauernd um +-1 versetzt werden müssen. D.h. praktisch wird die Implementierung von jedem beliebigen Algo zum Krampf^^ :autsch:

Wie kommt es denn, dass du meinst sowas irgendwo zu brauchen? ???:L


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Sep 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> 1) schrotflinte nehmen
> 2) 32/65 munition laden
> 3) auf den linken Fuß zielen
> 4) abdrücken



*LOL*!!! 

Hast' Recht. Das wäre die beste Lösung.


----------

